

XBMC 11.0 Beta 1 released - hekoru
http://xbmc.org/natethomas/2012/11/15/xbmc-12-0-frodo-beta-1/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=xbmc-12-0-frodo-beta-1

======
nivla
>XBMC 11.0 Beta 1 released

Error in title, it is the release of XBMC 12.0 Frodo Beta 1.

